# Kirsty's home for geriatric mice lol!



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

Well the rescue lady persuaded me to take in another OAP mouse to be Monaro's neighbour (again - they were next door to each other in the rescue before too). I set up the spare cage next to Monaro's, which annoyed him somewhat as he hung on the bars (and gnawed on them - he's never done that before! :shock: ) desperate to get to the new cage (this is before I even got the new mouse for it!), because he could see "more" cage next to his but couldn't figure out how to get to it, he was almost demanding to know why I had forgotten to give him a tube tunnel to his new extension :roll: :lol: I reckon he thinks that ALL cages must now belong to him!

Anyhow, I was just checking it fitted in the spot, but I'm keeping it elsewhere for the moment so the new mouse, although they are both from the same place, isn't sharing the same airspace with Monaro just in case for now. Once I'm satisfied he's all clear, I'll put the cage next to Monaro's.

So today I got a cute little brown mouse with a white splash on his belly who I have named Monza (another car name  ) He's extremely happy with his new cage (well, "complex" is a better term for it!), and has been running around exploring. He was born in the rescue so has never known anything but the same four walls all his life. He got the hang of the exercise wheel much faster than Monaro did (he took about a week to figure out what it was for) - Monza started walking in it within an hour of arriving, despite the fact he'll never have seen one before in his life! He's already picking up speed, I swear he didn't stop moving in his new multi-level complex for the first 4-5 hours after arriving but now he has *finally* worn himself out, curled up and gone to sleep.

Anyhow, first photo - not very good as he was mostly zooming around at speed, but I'll get some better ones later in the week. His ears are a bit raggedy but I don't care, he's a pet not a show or breeding mouse 










Kirsty.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Lucky Monza! To him is must be like he's arrived in a mansion. You're certainly looking after your delightful rescue pets - they must think they're in mouse heaven with the enrichment things in their enclosure.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hes a cutie .... well done for taking in him and giving him a loving home


----------

